# Archery mule deer video's



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good archery mule deer movies? You find alot of elk archery movies but all the mule deer movies are rifle or muzzy's. NO WHITETAIL MOVIES.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out Blacktimberoutfitters.com..........they hunt the San Juans.....good people!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not a fan, but FMP has a series out there as well. I like BTO videos however.


----------



## Justice (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello, first post for me, just wanted to say hello to everyone.  

I am a big fan of archery muley hunting as well. The guys at FMP can really get it done, hunting with a general tag on public ground. What else can you ask for.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

The blacktimberoutfitters.com leads to a colorado web site and what is fmp and bto what do they stand for?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> The blacktimberoutfitters.com leads to a colorado web site and what is fmp and bto what do they stand for?


BTO is Blacktimberoutfitters, FMP is Full Moon Productions out of SLC. I am not a fan of FMP for many reasons, the main one being the lame-ass story line they have. I have many friends who like their videos though, so give them a try.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just kinda tossing around FMP with friends, some have referred to them as "a bunch of potheads with bows". Whether thats true or not, I have no idea and really don't care much... they seem like pretty cool guys and they make a mean video.. well, two now. I liked the one I saw and hope they keep on making them. They sure do put some nice deer on the ground. 8)


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

My bad........ blacktimberoutfitters.net

You may also want to try the Hunting Company(huntinco) - Justin Richins, he has a dvd subscription service and he si based in Henefer, UT and has some gret ranches.....
Kth


----------



## Justice (Dec 22, 2007)

Todd and Travis at BTO do some awesome guiding, I have seen some of their stuff in some magazines and a few videos. Justin has posted some absolutely stud deer on the MM site. But hunting CWMU or private land just isnt my thing. I like the FMP video's the most because they hunt where you cant take an ATV, or any motor vehicle for that matter, or even horses most of the time and they do it with a 45 dollar tag on public ground with 20 thousand other archery hunters.


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

Justice, don't forget about the helicopter that they (FMP crew) took in on one of the hunts or the 80 yard shots. Like we all can do that. :roll:


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

ridgetops said:


> Justice, don't forget about the helicopter that they (FMP crew) took in on one of the hunts or the 80 yard shots. Like we all can do that. :roll:


helicopter, i havent heard about that!!!
The only reason i watch the FMP dvd's is to see what is out there on the front, other than that, they are below average for me!!

9er


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

does anyone have a web site for FMP so i can check them out i can't find any hunting movies when i google them.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

"don't forget about the helicopter that they (FMP crew) took in on one of the hunts or the 80 yard shots. Like we all can do that."

It really isn’t that expensive especially if you get 4 guys that want to participate with the expense. Also if you have ever packed your week of supplies up those hills you could justify the 200 bucks it would cost you to do it. 

Not a fan of the deer being taken at long ranges. But there are not very many videos out with over the shoulder bow kills on mule deer. I give the first video 9 out of 10 because I was hunting the same deer they were. 
I'll give the second video 8 out of 10 because of the stupid car scenes.

I am a fan and will keep buying the videos. I heard a rumor they killed a 220" buck in Canada this year so Ill defiantly purchase the next video.


----------



## Justice (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is the link to their webpage

http://www.fmpfullmoonproductions.com/

Dont forget to check out Bowcast at the bottom of the page.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Justice said:


> Hello, first post for me, just wanted to say hello to everyone.
> 
> I am a big fan of archery muley hunting as well. The guys at FMP can really get it done, hunting with a general tag on public ground. What else can you ask for.


Well.....Give a guy enough 80 yard shots and he'll luck out and sh*t shoot one eventually. :?

For every "kill" they show you on those movies I wonder how many Misses and Maimed deer they don't show you.... :evil:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Justice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, first post for me, just wanted to say hello to everyone.
> ...


This is the BIGGEST reason I am NOT a fan of FMP. I will NOT 'reward' hunters making/taking questionable shots and promoting it as something to aspire to accomplish. That is NOT archery hunting, at least not MY kind of archery hunting. _(O)_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well to be fair it is archery hunting. 

Unethical, irresponsible, macho, reckless bowhunting. :?


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Burley Bucks 2 is going to be out soon and I must say Nate has some of the best mule deer footage I have ever seen on this bad boy! To chime in on the FMP boys, well its already been said- you give a guy enough 80 + yards shots and he's bound to connect with Gutts / Neck / head / hind end / and an occasional vital. There are only a few people in the whole archery world that can consistantly make those long shots, that is if every factor in a good shot is there. I think there is a lot more to be said about a hunter who can consitantly kill big bucks at close ranges say under 50 yds, than those that brag or appear to brag about long bombers.
Have I taken long shots? YEAH , a few, not to proud of them especially since none of them ever seem to result in a kill. I would say in Utah I can hang with anyone on a 3D course shooting at foam and probably thrash most guys but that in no way puts me in a position to just let carbon fly! I passed on some monster bucks this year that I couldn't get any closer than 80 yds, one of whom I took a 97 yard shot at last year, hit in the neck, and was sick for days thinking I wouldn't find him. 
I use to say you can't kill unless you shoot, now I feel a lot better when the animals get the better of me and I don't shoot. Plus I know I can go back in a few weeks after the archery hunt ends and plaster one of these bucks with my muzzleloader!
You can't change or police a persons ethics, only pass yours on!


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

I just recieved a copy of fmp's "the ride" it is the biggest piece-o-crap video i have ever watched. the guys in it are just small-manhood boys. and the story line they think is so cool , is pathetic. 80+ yard shots......don't even get me going there. these guys are puss heads and there video stinks. if you want to know what i really think i would have to repent to the bishop afterwards. if anyone wants the garbage, it will send it for what shipping costs.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

i don't think you are supposed to "repent to the bishop"? I would not know but I heard you talk to the bishop only if you are late on your tithing or have a problem with harry palms? :lol: 

I agree with you though archery 80+ yards and I would never even pay shipping.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

archery said:


> I just recieved a copy of fmp's "the ride" it is the biggest piece-o-crap video i have ever watched. the guys in it are just small-manhood boys. and the story line they think is so cool , is pathetic. 80+ yard shots......don't even get me going there. these guys are puss heads and there video stinks. if you want to know what i really think i would have to repent to the bishop afterwards. if anyone wants the garbage, it will send it for what shipping costs.


Did they kill deer?? I'm guessing you didn't just buy it to see guys shoot at 3-D foam targets right?? So.... you buy a video but because there are long shots in it, its a bad video? I'm all about getting close and all that.... but if guys practice for long shots, make long shots and get it on video.... well, I'd buy it and watch it... actually I'll probably borrow it. I don't actually own any of their videos but I've seen all but the newest one. If nothing else, I like it because they're deer off "The Front". Watching dudes tag deer back east just isn't as cool to me as guys doing it right out the back door here locally.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You know, in all fairness, hunting mule deer on the front is hard enough, filming hunts is even harder. For this these guys have my respect. Where they loose it is in their choice of what they think is ethical, resposnible, bowhunting/filmmaking. I've always quoted Uncle Ted in saying that ones ethics can only be described by what you do when no one is looking. These guys put their poor judgement and lousy stalking skills out there for all to see. Like Pro said in a different post, It's not about the money for most guys but the big weenie contest we're all in. Whos the best at being the mighty Nimrod! 

I really would like to know if they CHOOSE not to get closer and take those ridiculous shots to be macho, or if they really do suck that bad a getting close to deer.


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

I will respect the idea that they are local deer and off the front it seems. and they do at least seem to be a ways in. ( they work at it) but it does not justify the garbage ideals they spew to the watcher. i will never take shots like they did in it. and seeing it won't lesson my resolve to be close and sure for my shots. all it did to me was kill a few brain cells by seeing it. by the way it was a gift and i didn't buy it. i have said it in past topics and i'll repeat it here. If this is what bowhunting is becoming were screwed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sadly, bow hunting has become a "how far" sport when it's always been about "how close" that counts.

Technology has made us all lazy.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's not about the money for most guys but the big weenie contest we're all in.





TEX-O-BOB said:


> Technology has made us all lazy.


You got some points there. But you keep using the word "all". Simple fact is that "all" isn't the truth. Far from it. Media (video, TV, "monster" websites) isn't reality and most of us aren't part of it. What's too bad is that so many new bowhunters get the impression otherwise.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's not about the money for most guys but the big weenie contest we're all in.





TEX-O-BOB said:


> Technology has made us all lazy.


You got some points there. But you keep using the word "all". Simple fact is that "all" isn't the truth.[/quote]

+1 to this.... its not just limited to big game either. :?


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not defending them, but for the record i do like their videos even though the story lines are kind of gay :roll: , but you say that technology is making us lazy. Just a thought, how much do you practice vs. how much they practice?????? Who knows maybe he is able to make that shot 9 out 10 times. I know i couldn't, but i practice it trying to make myself better, and i don't plan on taking that shot ever. I say it takes alot more time and skill to master an 80 yard shot than a 20 yard shot, but being able to take the 20 yard shot does make you a better hunter because it does take so much SKILL and LUCK to get that close, i agree ten fold.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been looking for a good mule deer archery dvd as well and still havn't found one I will check out some of these that you guys have recommended. I did however find a pretty good archery bull elk dvd. It is from southwest outfitters I believe and it is called pure hunting 2. I found this one really enjoyable. Pretty good footage. Wasn't cheezy like a lot of them that I have seen. They even had a bear and a huge muley on there. Has anyone else heard of these guys or seen there dvd's


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Technology has made us all lazy.


TEX, you're a prophet.

I'll be drinking water and eating bread and thinking of you.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> I did however find a pretty good archery bull elk dvd. It is from southwest outfitters I believe and it is called pure hunting 2. I found this one really enjoyable. Pretty good footage. Wasn't cheezy like a lot of them that I have seen. They even had a bear and a huge muley on there. Has anyone else heard of these guys or seen there dvd's


Haven't heard of them or the video but it sounds cool. Archery anything is cool to see on tape.... some of em really make you feel like you're right there looking over their shoulder and I like that. I just watched some little Eastmans DVD a friend gave me and there was an elk hunt (they didn't take an animal with the bow) but they were deep in the timber and a pretty nice bull and a cow walked right in front of them.... ten yards maybe before busting out and down the hill. Really sweet adrenaline rush and reminded me of how I felt seeing my first elk up close and personal this last season.


----------

